# Formular ausdrucken



## Glavis (12. Juni 2005)

Hi!
Ich muss im Moment ein Formular erstellen, das sich ausdrucken lässt bzw. eine Seite mit den Eingaben generiert.
Wie kann ich das machen? PHP-Scripte hab ich dazu gefunden, allerdings ist auf meinem Server nur CGI erlaubt.
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?

Thx im Voraus, glavis


----------



## cameeel (14. Juni 2005)

Naja wenn PHP auf deinem Server nicht installiert ist, dann frag doch einfach im Perl Forum nach...
 Kann dir leider nicht sagen wie's mit Perl geht aber mit PHP wärs auf jeden Fall ziemlich einfach!


 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------

